# Setting Up Beersmith Software



## BOG (30/6/07)

Hello,

I've just downloaded the Beersmith software (still on trial mode but I intend to pay for it) and I'm setting up the ingredients list.

I've found the ingredients are different for Australia (e.g Hops of the same name have different Alpha %)
Also, most of the stuff listed isn't available to be at my local HBS.

Where can I go to get the correct ingredients data ? I've just spent a few hours researching the colour profile of Crystal malt etc and I have then been updateing the ingredients profile. It takes ages.

There must be an easier way. Suggestions?


BOG


----------



## wildschwein (30/6/07)

Yeah it's a pain but I just did it manually, entry by entry. I even added Cooper's kits and put in all the relevant data so I could do kit and kilo recipes. It's good software but it takes a while to get it all ready for Australian use. Maybe others here will know a shortcut.


----------



## Fents (30/6/07)

Ha nice thread i've just done the same thing..

For all your grain updates go to www.beersmith.com.au/downloads and down the bottom there is extra grain profiles, Joe White, Wyerman, IMC, etc. There is also Hop updates there too.

Just download the files (i.e grain.bsm) open them, they should then open in beersmith and cut and paste the grains that show up in to the grains profiles on the left there.

Somewhow i've deleted my hop.bsm table and all i have in there is simcoe and warrior, if anyone could PM or upload there hop.bsm table i'd be much apprciated, would save my having to reinstall the whole thing.

edit: re hop AA% just choose your hop each time from the list and change the hop AA% by dounble clicking on the hop according to what your HBS guy tells you the AA%, will take maybe 2 seconds.


----------



## bconnery (30/6/07)

Here you go. Mine has some additional ones like Nelson Sauvin and newer german ones that craftbrewer has too...



View attachment hops.bsm


----------



## BOG (1/7/07)

I've just purchased the software. It's definately worth the money.
I've also downloaded the latest grain file for Australian grain.

Does anyone have extract data they have entered they they could send me ?



BOG


----------



## rough60 (1/7/07)

Here is some extract info I used to use.
Cheers.

edit: attachment added 

View attachment Home_Brew_Product_Information_Sheet___Retail.xls


----------



## Fents (1/7/07)

bconnery said:


> Here you go. Mine has some additional ones like Nelson Sauvin and newer german ones that craftbrewer has too...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13528



cheers.


----------



## BOG (3/7/07)

It took some time but I've entered the Coopers data supplied.

Thanks Rough60 !


Attached is an Australian Ingredients list in Beersmith format.

If anyone has nay more kit data or find problems with data set plese let me know.




BOG 

View attachment Australian_Ingredients.bsm


----------



## rough60 (3/7/07)

No Prob BOG, Morgans have ebc and ibu on there web site
Cheers.


----------



## Fents (29/7/07)

I somehoe deleted my yeast.bsm  any chance anyone can upload there's as i now have no yeasts, silly me..

Also does anyone have any entry for corn? not flaked corn but like real dried corn the proper brewing stuff?

cheers.


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

Fents said:


> I somehoe deleted my yeast.bsm  any chance anyone can upload there's as i now have no yeasts, silly me..
> 
> Also does anyone have any entry for corn? not flaked corn but like real dried corn the proper brewing stuff?
> 
> cheers.



edit, actually attached this time 

View attachment Yeast.bsm


----------



## Fents (29/7/07)

cheers B!


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/07)

Fents said:


> Ha nice thread i've just done the same thing..
> 
> For all your grain updates go to www.beersmith.com.au/downloads and down the bottom there is extra grain profiles, Joe White, Wyerman, IMC, etc. There is also Hop updates there too.
> 
> Just download the files (i.e grain.bsm) open them, they should then open in beersmith and cut and paste the grains that show up in to the grains profiles on the left there.



Hey Fents any chance of holding my hand through this as it doesnt seem to be working for me. Where do you download the file to? and as for cutting and pasteing - that aint working for me either. If I open the file directly from BS it shows up in my grain list but I cant see how I am suppposed to save it there?

Help and instructions would be greatly appreciated :blink:


----------



## Hogan (12/8/07)

Paul - go back to where you posted your BeerSmith query on BB grain and you will see the answer.

Hoges.


----------



## Mercs Own (12/8/07)

I am a slow learner!!! Actually it is after three on Sunday and I havent had a beer yet so perhaps that is the problem and I do have the flu....

I have figured it out and it was just too simple for me.

1. download file from beersmith specialty grains and malts ie Barret Burston
2. open file ie Barret Burston
3. click on the malts you want - in this case select all
4. click on copy all
5. open grains and extracts from left pane
6. click inside the right window where all the grains and extracts are held
7. right click and select paste

all the Barret Burston grains are now in the grains and extract window - simple :unsure: 

8. repeat with any other specialty grains - weyermann, joe white etc

oh dear I wont tell you how long it took me to work that out - hanging head in shame!


----------



## Fents (13/8/07)

hahaha mercs, would it help if i said it took me abut 20mins (i work in IT) to work out how to copy and paste them too. hahahah


----------



## Mercs Own (13/8/07)

Fents said:


> hahaha mercs, would it help if i said it took me abut 20mins (i work in IT) to work out how to copy and paste them too. hahahah



Fents thanks for your understanding, sincerity and compassion  20 minutes AND you work in IT  I dont feel quite as shamed now!


----------



## Adzmax (10/10/07)

I just downloaded Beersmith after having paid for and used ProMash. Both are good but Beersmith is SO much easier!


----------



## Phatsailing (23/4/14)

Hi All,

If anyone comes back to this thread and has the .BSM file for grains such as Joe White, Best Maltz, Simpsons malt could I please ask you to attach? I'm working remotely and have limited server access to the net, restricting me getting on the Beersmith site myself (along with many other forums but fortunately not blocked on aussiehomebrew! And in advance to any IT's out there, proxy server sites are blocked too, so no it doesn't work : ( 

Also, may be redundant with the info supplied from these .BSM files? though have found some grain profiles on bitani.com.au/brewing that I've used for entering data although doesn't complete all fields in the beersmith2.. eh

cheers


----------



## warra48 (23/4/14)

I'll try to attach the entire grain file from my BS2.

Hope it works, but not sure if this is exactly what you are after.

View attachment Grains.bsmx


----------

